# can't find any cod4 servers... any ideas?



## lexmark

the problem started a few days ago when i was getting kicked out of servers with some kind of punkbuster warning... so i updated to 1.7 and then couldn't find any servers in the list so i uninstalled cod4 today, tried again with no luck, i installed 1.6 with no luck and then finally downloaded 1.7 patch and still nothing!! ??

i played around with the filter and every other options and now i don't know what to do... any ideas?


----------



## hermeslyre

Download the PBsetup tool and try to manually update the Punkbuster files. I can't remember is PB is capable of blocking the server lists or not. 

http://www.evenbalance.com/index.php?page=pbsetup.php


----------



## Kornowski

You do have to occasionally manually update PB, like Andy has said. I don't know if this would stop you seeing any servers though, I'm on 1.7 and there are plenty of servers.


----------



## mep916

PunkBuster's a PITA.


----------



## Kornowski

mep916 said:


> PunkBuster's a PITA.



Yeah, Pretty much!


----------



## Archangel

you dont find servers because noone plays this game anymore, my gues would be because its *boring*!  

(sorry, just had to use the oppertunity to tease Korn here  )


----------



## Kornowski

Archangel said:


> you dont find servers because noone plays this game anymore, my gues would be because its *boring*!
> 
> (sorry, just had to use the oppertunity to tease Korn here  )



*shakes fist* "Why I outta..."


----------



## meanman

If pb was kicking you it is probable because its not  being allowed to communicate with the internet, If you are seeing no servers in the internet list that also sounds like a firewall issue so i would check and make sure that PnkBstr A and PnkBstr b plus cod4 are being allowed through your firewall.


----------



## robot_bride

I didn't realise Punkbuster was needed for COD4 (I haven't touched it yet, it's sitting there begging me to play it). Isn't it optional for multiplayer games? I remember filter options for games saying "for players who use Punkbuster client". One would assume that to mean that you don't have to use it... or am I juts being crazy? 

Try asking around COD4 poems, I remember when UT2007 came out, there were so many people crying out for tech support on UT forums that it wasn't funny (wasn't as bad when Halo 2 for Vista came out though, that was a shocker).

In my experience, keep mucking around until the problem solves itself. 
Also, check your firewall to see if it's blocking anything. Try another computer if possible.


----------



## meanman

It is best to install punkbuster for the game to run properly if you want to play none pb servers you dont have to uninstall punkbuster.


----------



## robot_bride

meanman said:


> It is best to install punkbuster for the game to run properly if you want to play none pb servers you dont have to uninstall punkbuster.


Oh right, thanks. I just didn't realise punkbuster was that popular, are there any particular advantages to using to client? (I am googling it btw but it's good to hear directly from users)


----------



## Kesava

ok i just installed cod4 again, each time i installed the next patch i checked and there were no servers showing... so now im on 1.7 with no servers...
i tried disabling the windows firewall.. didnt help.

i went to the link above and updated PB.

what else can i try?

in game it has an autoupdate option...
says version installed 1.7
version available 1.7

i clicked yes anyway and it takes me to the 1.7 patch page... but ive already installed that patch.. what should i do?


----------



## Kesava

ok i reinstalled again and am on 1.6 and 1600 servers show up... is that how many there are now on 1.6? im about to try 1.7 and see how it goes


----------



## meanman

do you have PEER GUARDIAN if you do  try disabling it


----------



## Kesava

nope i dont...

i also posted on cfclan.co.uk haha

after reinstalling yet again...
i now get around 1000-3000 servers...

which is no where near the amount i used to get..
but at least i get some haha


----------



## Kornowski

It is strange. Are you sure you're not filtering them?


----------



## Kesava

10000% sure.

anyway. its enough i suppose haha


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, You're spoilt for choice, you can't play 'em all can you


----------



## Kesava

i guess not haha.

is it possible to change your name without losing all your levels?

like if you keep the mpdata file? would that work?


----------



## meanman

just go to multiplayer options to change your name you wont lose anything


----------



## idealsreturn

of course, you could always use hamachi...


----------



## lexmark

Kesava said:


> ok i reinstalled again and am on 1.6 and 1600 servers show up... is that how many there are now on 1.6? im about to try 1.7 and see how it goes



so 1.7 ended up working for you in the end?  i still can't get any servers...


----------



## Kesava

after reinstalling a few timed eventually i got servers. only around 3000.
i used to get 16000

but thats decent anyway


----------

